
The Geography of America’s Mobile and ‘Stuck,’ Mapped - nfriedly
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/03/mobile-stuck-us-geography-map-where-americans-moving/584083/
======
nfriedly
I was born in Georgia, but moved to Ohio when I was too young to remember. So,
Ohio is basically my home state.

I lived in California for a while, and I've visited lots of other places, but
I always come back home to Ohio. Not because I'm 'stuck', but because I like
it here.

